# scratch removal



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

I've got a tank I bought used and the previous owner has scratched up the glass around the bottom. I assume while cleaning. I've been looking at the small scratch repair kits with cerium oxide and was wondering if anyone had ever tried using a dual action polisher instead of the small drill powered ones that come with the Kit?


----------

